# Test for Fat Malabsorption.



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

I want to be tested further for fat malabsorption. The 5 day stool collection test was done last year and it was negative. But I am not satisfied with the testing. I have a gut feeling that fat malabsorption may have something to do the my D. Are there any other tests I can ask for? Such as blood test for serum lipids/triglycerides or even an ultrasound for the gall bladder. Also is there a specific test for lipodystrophy. I suspect I may have a mild case of it. Whenever I have been on antibiotics for anything my tummy feels better, not so bloated and the d even improves. I can even eat most foods, like cereals/complex carbs etc. This is an observation from a recent intake of antibiotic via i.v for 8 days due to an infection after sinus surgery in october/04. I was feeling quite healthy with major improvement in the D for at least 3 weeks after the antibiotic was stopped. Then it was back to same old nuisance. Kath M or Flux or anyone if you have any suggestions I can ask my gi doc, have appnt May 25


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I can't see how antibiotics would effect fat malabsorption.And most cases of diarrhea have nothing to do with fat absorption.Are you losing a lot of weight even though you eat way more than you should need to?Usually there are other things going on when there is fat issues.I do not think blood tests for lipids tell you anything.As long as you were eating plenty of fat during the test it should be accurate. Usually you have to really load up on the fat to get a good test. You shouldn't have been on normal diet (unless your normal diet is very high in fat).Antibiotics do alter the colonic bacteria. The bloating and diarrhea can be from how those bacteria metabolize carbohydrates that you do not. Usually not so much on the gas.Antibiotics are idiosyncratic in IBSers they can make people much worse, and generally you get whatever back in there randomly (and if you gare in the same environment one assumes the same bacteira that didn't agree with you are what is in your home).Some people get good results from probiotics but may need to find the right brand and if they have FOS or other "prebiotics" some people find those ingredients bothersome.K.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Kath M, thank your for replying. For the fat malabsorption test the doc had put me on a specific 60 grams a day fat diet for a wk and then had the stool collection test over 72 hr time. I am not loosing weight but neither do I gain weight and I do eat well. Am careful of what I eat. But I have thin legs and arms and a big belly. Also my left arm has muscle dystrophy also noticed by a physiotherapist. I have no strength in my arms cannot lift heavy stuff. All the exercises shown to increase strength in arms and legs do nothing. Different meds had no effect : amitryptline, remeron, modulon, luvox(ssri), librax, motilium, what I can remember. Now doc has me on Questeran and charo tabs, and pepto bismol.A recent test done via capsule endoscopy by a different gi doc showed 3/4 of stomach is severely inflamed and this doc prescribed nexium, which helped for the first 2 weeks only. Currently I take nexium, questeran, psyllium (fibre), on a daily basis, and charo tabs some days only. Some improvement seen only. I am so depressed about this. Just wondering if I have whipple's disease as the symptoms described on google seem to resemble my symptoms except the pain as I never have any pain and even wonder if I really do have ibs even or something else? I have also been taking digestive enzymes since 5 years, without those there is more churning and DSorry for the long post, but I am trying to find something that will help me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The no improvement with training thing may be part of normal variation.I think they did a study on a bunch of people awhile ago with trianing (can't remember which exercise regime) but some people don't have capacity to improve and it has nothing to do with fat malabsorption.


> quote:Symptoms include diarrhea, intestinal bleeding, abdominal pain, loss of appetite, weight loss, fatigue, and weakness. Arthritis and fever often occur several years before intestinal symptoms develop. Patients may experience neurological symptoms as well. Diagnosis is based on symptoms and the results of a biopsy of tissue from the small intestine or other organs that are affected.


 http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/whipple/So you have joint pain and fever for several years before your intestines went nuts?


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

My symptoms are D on a daily basis, kind of mushy stools, blood every now and then. Just last week when I had 2 bowls of cheerios with soy milk, and the next day was more D laced with blood. Fatigue all the time, achy muscles and joints on a chronic basis. Also have low grade fever most of the time. It does not seem like the typical ibs symptoms that I read about on the bb.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Actually my gi tract went nuts gradually after I had a bad case of food poisoning some 3 decades ago. Fatigue and low grade fever and achy joints started right after the food poisoning.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Why the inflammation? Did your doc test for H.Pylori?If you have this bacterial infection, you need several antibiotics in addition to Pepto and acid lowering drugs like Nexium to kill it. Do you have ulcers? That could be a cause of blood. I don't know if inflammation without ulcers can cause blood.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

bonniei. Four years ago GP doc did test for H.pylori was positive and treated with antibiotics for one week. Did feel somewhat better for just a few days. I mentioned this to the GI doc who did the capsule endoscopy, if he should check again for H.Pylori he said, so what if it's H.Pylori? He said people all over the world have it and do not need any treatment. He did not mention ulcers, just that the inflamation is caused by stress. One cannot argue with a doctor. So now I am going to my other GI doc, have 2 just because each seem to have their own philosophy/school of medicine.Thanks for replying to my post


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

That is an outdated theory of stress and inflammation without checking for H Pylori.Here are some FDA approved treatments for H pylori. Insist on one of these if you have H Pylorihttp://www.cdc.gov/ulcer/md.htm#fdaBleeding due to an ulcer could easily cause fatigue.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:had put me on a specific 60 grams a day fat diet for a wk


You have to be on *100* grams for the standard test. Do you have the result? It'd have to be weighted to match 100g.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

hanna--I would be evaluated for the much more common Chronic Fatigue Syndrome or Fibromyalgia before deciding you have Whipple's disease.What you describe seems to fit that, and it is fairly common for people to have both Fibromyalgia or CFS and IBS. That is why there is a CFS and Fibro section for the board.You might want to read over there and see if that seems to fit.K.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

H.Pylori is what im thinkking too make sure you have the breath test for it... my friend had similiar symptoms and had a stomach ulcer too make sure the give you the camera too your stomach name just slipped my mind, dont you hate when that happens!!!!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Hanna how did your appointment go?


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Yesterday's gi appnt was a bomb. The doc was annoyed about my visit. Said I could have seen my GP for the blood in the stools. She thinks it may be hemmies. Then she suggested I increase intake of psyllium from 1 tbsp to 3 tbsp. I responded that more than 1 tbsp gives me more D. She got more annoyed and said I am just putting up barriers to what she is suggesting. I asked for a retest for fat absorption. She said there comes a point when you have to stop all tests as we have done 5 tests. (actually done only 4)The tests done by her are, gastroscopy, blood test, stool test for fat absorption (60 grams of fat intake a day), and colonoscopy. I retorted back to the cranky old lady as such. Well when I see my GP for gi matters she refers me to the specialists like you. I am trying to control my diarrhea, and I am here because there has been a lot of blood in the stools in the past 2 weeks and don't know what's causing it. I am never constipitated and the blood laced stools were there the day after having 2 bowls of high fibre cherrios with soy milk. So I insisted on getting retested for at least H.Pylori as I had tested positive for it 4 yrs ago and it could have come back. She wrote the requisition with such annoyance on her face. I am never again going to see her again. I will try to find another GI doc with a heart and whose knowledge does not come from ancient textbooks and who have kept upto date with current medical gi research.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Well hopefully they will find H Pylori and you will be able to end your quest. Good luck!


----------

